# Disappointed trying to work with Deconetwork BEWARE



## GeekMan (May 13, 2015)

We have been wanting to add an online designer to our site. Without having much luck going out on our own I decided to look into deconetwork. I gathered all the info I could on their site and requested a demo. I spoke with one of their people yesterday. After having researched their site, and spoke with their salesperson, I did want to check on some reviews prior to pulling the trigger. Then my plan was to place the order last night.

Boy, the reviews were not good. But I thought these could just be from people not having accurate expectations or experience building a site up. So I decided to test all of their customer’s websites I could find. I used forums, their testimonials, their recommended sites, and other information to locate other shops who use the deconetwork platform. I went through the entire process as if I was a customer on many of the sites. I felt like it was pretty slow but I thought I would use a non-biased tool that professionals use to test their sites. I used GTMetrix to get a sense for how their homepage performs. The homepage should be the best of any of their pages so I thought this was at least giving them the benefit of the doubt. The score that was returned was horrible. So I checked many others and they all scored horribly. You can search it yourself and see. 

Using https://gtmetrix.com/ I entered https://garmentdecor.com/ I am attaching the report to this post. 

Garmentdecor.com is a site they recommended I check out. Wanna know what they scored? A big fat F. Pagespeed was 35% when the average page on the net is 73% and nearly every page I build is 97% or better. These are huge factors with ranking on Google. 

Well being disappointed with that info I decided to hold of on placing the order last night to get some more info today. I also was very curious as to how they are handling SEO; which is something lacking much information on for a company selling websites. 

After getting some info I decided it may be worth a slow site and crappy SEO just to have a designer so people will stop sending my screenshots of what they designed on Customink. I figured I could get ranking with some other sites and direct traffic to the designer to place orders and whatnot. 

So I go to place the order. They freaking raised their upfront license fee from $1,499 to $1,999 and the monthly fee from $199 to $299. YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME. I wasn’t entirely thrilled with their level of service (systems not people) to begin with; then to actually increase the price overnight WHAT A JOKE. I reached out to see what gives and if the would give me the prices quoted yesterday. NOPE, best they would do is knock off $500 off the upfront license fee but still charge $100 more a month than what was quoted yesterday.

Moral of this story. For what they are charging for the upfront license fee and monthly subscription fees over the course of a couple of years you could have a professional site made and own it. Hell, you probably could license the site for that matter and make a little off of it.


----------



## Mietek (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Kevin,
Thank you for bringing this test to our attention. I checked our default template demo.deconetwork.com and received 90% Page Speed Score, which is pretty good given we didn't make any adjustments to address false positives this test is giving. DecoNetwork Website Builder allows you full customization with drag and drops functionality, which is excellent but is also very flexible, so I can easily imagine each one of the deconetwork stores will receive a different result depends on changes made and level of customization applied. The bottom line, by default, the score is very high. 

Out of curiosity, I checked what result amazon.com would get, and it was 50%, so I would be cautious taking that type of results too seriously.

Our front functionality is a great part of our solution. We are open to any constructive criticism in that part, but after the changes we have made in version 8.0, quite frankly, we are proud of it.

That said, DecoNetwork is more than just a website. The website is only one piece of the end to end solution where the core element of it is Business Hub.

Also recently, we have introduced a new plan called Essentials that is priced on the lower end and affordable for any size of businesses.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

@GeekMan What you are complaining about is ridiculous.
It's like saying that the concrete mixer truck is heavier than your car. Of course it is! 



I would never recommend Deconetwork by the way... I don't know how they are still in business. But that's another story.


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

I would never recommend Deconetwork by the way... I don't know how they are still in business. But that's another story

This is a timely question since I am looking for a storefront/designer/backend solution.

Who would be on your list of web solutions providers I should look into? Anything over $1,000 monthly not to be considered.


----------



## NDDP-Alfred (May 1, 2021)

TABOB said:


> @GeekMan What you are complaining about is ridiculous.
> It's like saying that the concrete mixer truck is heavier than your car. Of course it is!
> 
> 
> ...


----------

